# Carseat Experts, is it better to use latch or seat belt . . .



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

To install a car seat? I just recently turned my son's car seat forward facing. I tried installing it using the latch but no matter how hard I try to tighten it, the seat still moves more than 1 inch along the belt path. So I installed it using the car's seat belt and I got it tight enough where it does not move at all. I also am using the top tether. I was wondering is it better to have a shaky install using latch or a tight install using the seat belt? Also, I notice the seat belt in my car is twisted--I guess that's how it came. Will that affect the car seat's function? Should I just put it rear facing (folding up his legs) until I can get the seat belt straightened out? Using latch rear facing was no problem. TIA.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

However you can get the better install.

BUT turn him back rearfacing if he's still within the limits of the seat (rf weight limit and head below the top of the shell)

Rear facing is ALWAYS much MUCH safer. Legs folded means nothing.

-Angela


----------



## MissSavannahsMommy (Apr 8, 2005)

How tall is he, how much does he weigh, and what do you currently drive?

Personally, i'd turn him back RF until he's at the max weight/height limit. I can't even begin to tell you how much safer RFing is.

Answering your question- Seatbelts and LATCH require the same locking capabilities. No one is safer than the other. The safest is whatever you can get a tight install in. Personally, I know my lap/shoulder seatbelt combo works awesome for my car/carseat. But that's not nessicarily true for the next persons car seat issues. Soooo, your seat belt install is better than your LATCH install FF because you can't move the beltpath more than an inch.

Also, please have your seat double checked by a technician. You can find a list of them at http://www.seatcheck.org.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree, it's however you can install it better. If it's tighter with the seat belt then that's the safer way... however if you ds is under the Rear facing height and weight limit I'd definitely keep him turned around.

My 25 month old is still rear-facing in a marathon and has plenty of room to grow, he doesn't seem to mind at all that his legs are bent... he looks comfy to me.

and we use latch for his seat and our newborns cause it's what gets a better install, my older two children's car seats are installed with seat belts though.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've found if I can't get a tight fit with LATCH, it's usually b/c the belt (or the guide) is twisted in the seat somewhere.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Yup, exactly what everyone else has said.
PLEASE, PLEASE turn your child RF again unless he has met the limit of the seat, meaning that he has either exceeded the maximum weight for RF, or the maximum height for RF, usually the head being over the shell, check your manual.

To answer your question, it sounds like the seat belt is the better install. Like Michelle said, make sure nothing is twisted or catching, etc, but when all is said and done, the best install is the best install. There is nothing inherently safer with LATCH, it's just that usually, you can get a better install with it. If you get a better install with a seat belt, use it. A seat belt with top tether where the seat does not move is a completely safe install.

On another note, in case you have a giant, chubbo child like mine, if your child has reached the RF limits of your seat, but it is a seat with a LOW RF limit (Graco seats only RF until 30 pounds), you might want to consider getting a Cosco Scenera seat in order to RF longer. It's only $40, and will RF until 35 pounds.....and those extra 5 pounds, in the second/third year of life, are genreally put on SLOWLY..meaning you can probably get at least another YEAR of RF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Many of the carseats reviewed in Consumer Reports fared better with a seat-belt installation than a LATCH installation. Just a thought.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Many of the carseats reviewed in Consumer Reports fared better with a seat-belt installation than a LATCH installation. Just a thought.

http://www.consumersunion.org/produc...y_findings.pdf

DC


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Many of the carseats reviewed in Consumer Reports fared better with a seat-belt installation than a LATCH installation. Just a thought.

Consumer reports is NOT a good source for any car seat information.

-Angela


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

OP, I _personally_ like the seat belt for my installs.

DC


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

my car is too old to use the latch system, (i was pretty exited that we could afford a car that was a 98'!!!)
So I don't use latch... but I was under the impression that you could use the seat belt and the latch system....
I was looking at pics on the websites of latched in carseats. and I'm thinking why don't they just put the seat belt thru too...

Anyone giving me a simple rundown answer will be greatly appreciated !!!!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its one or the other. Use Latch or the seatbelt, but not both together.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaToThree* 
my car is too old to use the latch system, (i was pretty exited that we could afford a car that was a 98'!!!)
So I don't use latch... but I was under the impression that you could use the seat belt and the latch system....
I was looking at pics on the websites of latched in carseats. and I'm thinking why don't they just put the seat belt thru too...

Anyone giving me a simple rundown answer will be greatly appreciated !!!!

NO! One or the other, never both (but a very common mistake it seems) Using both could put too much stress on the carseat in a crash and cause it to fail.

-Angela


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I will turn him back rear-facing. His car seat only goes to 30 lbs. rear-facing, though, so he's got about 4 more lbs. to go. He has not reached the height limit. Should I stick with the car seat and turn it forward facing until he reaches the chair max of 40 lbs? Or should I buy a 5-pt. booster seat? Thanks again.


----------



## MissSavannahsMommy (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
Thanks everyone for the replies. I will turn him back rear-facing. His car seat only goes to 30 lbs. rear-facing, though, so he's got about 4 more lbs. to go. He has not reached the height limit. Should I stick with the car seat and turn it forward facing until he reaches the chair max of 40 lbs? Or should I buy a 5-pt. booster seat? Thanks again.


I'd rear face that extra 4 lbs. Then i'd use the seat FF until he hits 40 lbs and then depending on when he hits 40 lbs, i'd consider getting a higher harnessed carseat that converts to a BPB like the Cosco Apex


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
Thanks everyone for the replies. I will turn him back rear-facing. His car seat only goes to 30 lbs. rear-facing, though, so he's got about 4 more lbs. to go. He has not reached the height limit. Should I stick with the car seat and turn it forward facing until he reaches the chair max of 40 lbs? Or should I buy a 5-pt. booster seat? Thanks again.

I'd start saving now and plan to get a Regent at some point after he has to ff.

-Angela


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Consumer reports is NOT a good source for any car seat information.

Why?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Why?

They don't use certified installers.
They don't release their data.
They don't allow other groups to re-create their testing.
They have a history of errors.

-Angela


----------



## MissSavannahsMommy (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Why?

They admitted to not testing their car seats the same exact way each time, which would make the study seriously flawed.

Dishwashers, household appliances, and things of that nature- I always take CR opinion into consideration. I wouldn't take them seriously at all for car seats! When the report came out about how "unsafe" the Britax Marathon was RFing it caused a mini uproar until we found out that they didn't follow the manufacturers specific instructions.

If they can't read specific manufacturers directions, I wouldn't really take their opinion into consideration.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Why?

http://www.consumersunion.org/produc...y_findings.pdf

DC


----------

